# Need Bike Rack for a Nissan 350Z



## mtb04Rubiconer (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello, 

Anyone know of a bike rack set up for a Nissan 350Z? I checked on Thule and Yakima and both manufactures have nothing. I would prefer not to purchase the burns automotive rack since it is around $450. Also, I would prefer not to have to put a hitch on that vehicle. 

Thanks


----------



## springtrailstx (Apr 1, 2010)

I bought the Saris Bones Trunk Rack ($129) and it seems to fit fine. I have made a couple of 10 mile trips and the bike has stayed on. No scratches to the car and the bike does not hit the car in anyway. I would not put two bikes on it though.


----------



## mchernez (Mar 11, 2014)

*350z*

Hello,

To anyone who still looks for a rack to fit and not to damage your convertible try this one. ....Hollywood Racks Express 2 Two Bike Trunk Rack (Black) value around 60 $


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't put a trunk-rack on a 350z. It's a nice car and those racks warp the bumpers and scratch the paint. Not at first mind you, but after a few uses it starts to show, and then it looks ugly. The seasucker rack is ideal for the Z, one of the few applications where it really makes sense. Either that or you take it down to u-haul and let them have it for a few days. I was looking hard at a 370 for a little while and they said they'd custom-design one for the car and it would then be the towbar that would be sold when anyone else wanted one for the same car. I ended up getting a camaro SS instead because I was able to put a towbar on it (that tucks nicely out of the way). That said, you can usually find some solutions out there. I know of at least one person that did their own custom 370 towbar, but I'd suggest the seasucker for that application.

The Saris "bones" rack is the best of that type (get the one with 4 "arms"), I used it for a few years, but it was an econo car I didn't really care about. They do damage cars over time.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Boofsquire is really the only option for the coupe. You can probably just piece a rack together that fits the hatch like the Boofsquire. I just transported my bike in the car, it fits.


----------



## robstunner (Mar 18, 2012)

A seasucker might be a good option for you


----------

